# orijen vs. evo red meat



## joeyjoe9 (Feb 28, 2009)

My beagle has been Orijen for a few months now and I love how it makes him look and poop. However, he's been turning his nose at it recently, especially in the morning and sometimes in dinner time. Wondering if it's time to add Evo to the rotation. I am hesitant because I like the way his poop comes out now: on schedule and firm.

thanks


----------



## HORSEandHOUND (May 28, 2009)

Have you opened a new bag or are at the end of one?


----------



## joeyjoe9 (Feb 28, 2009)

About halfway through a bag


----------



## HORSEandHOUND (May 28, 2009)

Then its probably behavioral. Its up to you what you decide. I personally don't think they get bored, but we get bored buying the same thing and they pick up on it


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Mine does the same thing. The same kind of food for too long and she starts to turn her nose up at it. Just keep feeding it is my advice until you're almost done the bag at least. He'll probably eat it if he's hungry enough and soon he will learn he isn't going to get anything else so he'll eat it.

I tried to mix with mine before but instead she will refuse completely to eat the old food and only eat the new food. Then I have half a bag of old food left and no where to get rid of it because she refused to eat it.


----------



## canteloupe (Apr 30, 2009)

How do you store it? If air is getting to it, it'll get stale and less tasty.

This could also be an issue if you are serving food out of the bag, which would mean that the bag gets opened twice a day.


----------



## bully (Sep 16, 2009)

joeyjoe9 said:


> My beagle has been Orijen for a few months now and I love how it makes him look and poop. However, he's been turning his nose at it recently, especially in the morning and sometimes in dinner time. Wondering if it's time to add Evo to the rotation. I am hesitant because I like the way his poop comes out now: on schedule and firm.
> thanks


I rotate 2-3 different Orijen/Acana products. No need to go to EVO if you like Orijen.


----------



## Bugsy (Jul 2, 2009)

I had a sample of Orijen that my dog loved.. so I bought a whole bag for him. But he actually turned his nose to the kibble from the bag. In fact he picked out the kibble from the sample and left the kibble from the bag. Unfortunately, Orijen changed their formula so that's why I guess... He's been on EVO red meat since. I think they're both essentially the same. Can't go wrong with either. I just wish I had the old Orijen.. I've never seen him scarf down kibble like that before. But he still really likes EVO too.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

They did change the formula but my dog seems to like the new formula too.

As for the quality of the food compared with EVO, from the ingredients list and analysis it's similar but for some reasons EVO red meat gives Nia basic urine. Which makes her potty area irritated and itch. She did do equally well in terms of other aspects though like energy, coat, volume of stool, etc. 

Orijen never gave her that problem so I won't buy anymore EVO and I'm sticking with Orijen.


----------



## stella0719 (Sep 9, 2009)

If your interested, Orijen has come out with a brand new adult dog food called Regional Red. It is obviously a red meat mix, and should be in stores late this month or early Dec. I have had Stella on regular Orijen adult for about a year and a half with no change, and she still gobbles it down in less than 30 seconds. But I am gonna give the Regional Red a try when it comes out, so I have something to rotate with. And the store I but from is going to start carring Acana so I will look into that too.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Actually regional red has been out for more than 2 months. I saw it in August I believe. It's on the shelves of all Orijen carrying stores here.


----------



## Lil Red Express (Jan 18, 2009)

Regional Red came out here last month . My dog just LOVES it !!!! I switched him from the adult regular Orijen. Only thing I didnt like was its about 10 bucks more for the big bag 



stella0719 said:


> If your interested, Orijen has come out with a brand new adult dog food called Regional Red. It is obviously a red meat mix, and should be in stores late this month or early Dec. I have had Stella on regular Orijen adult for about a year and a half with no change, and she still gobbles it down in less than 30 seconds. But I am gonna give the Regional Red a try when it comes out, so I have something to rotate with. And the store I but from is going to start carring Acana so I will look into that too.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

i haven't tried Regional Red with Nia yet. I'm a little reluctant because there's pork in it, I'm not sure if it will cause a reaction in her. Every time she's had pork, she's had really really bad diarrhea for 2-3 days..


----------



## Lil Red Express (Jan 18, 2009)

The people who own Orijen/Acana are very accommodating . Call em up or email them and ask for a sample or two of it . 



Michiyo-Fir said:


> i haven't tried Regional Red with Nia yet. I'm a little reluctant because there's pork in it, I'm not sure if it will cause a reaction in her. Every time she's had pork, she's had really really bad diarrhea for 2-3 days..


----------



## STPFAN (Sep 27, 2009)

I did the switch to Acana also from Orijen...a little cheaper and lower and protein % but all the same top quality ingredients that I am happy with!
Maybe you should skip a feeding and let him build up his appetite....go take him for a good walk to burn off some energy.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I emailed them asking about the pork issue like 2 months ago and they haven't replied me.

Here they sell Regional Red samples for about $4 for a small 100g package. I might grab that after this bag of food and try. However, even if I bought a full bag, if my dog can't/doesn't want to eat it, we can get a refund for it so it's all good.


----------



## lasersailor1987 (Nov 14, 2009)

you need to introduce your dog to the feed. combine it with old food and soon they will like it


----------



## joeyjoe9 (Feb 28, 2009)

I started mixing in small amounts of Evo Red into his bowl of Orijen Adult and now he just picks out the Evo and eats that. I don't know how he does it, especially since I'm feeding him the small bites! He must really be bored of the Orijen or it's stale.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> I emailed them asking about the pork issue like 2 months ago and they haven't replied me.
> 
> .


Did you try calling them? They have a toll free number on the bag, I called once, got an answer immediately and wasn't even on hold!


----------

